# White Cement



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Talking to a italian mason who used to do restoration work in Rome and he told me that a good mixture for older looking mortar, that has some different characteristics than normal mortar, was to use 1/2 white cement 1/2 type n 1 scoop of lyme and normal sand.

What in the world is white cement? and has anyone tried this mortar recipe.

Whatever white cement is Lowes or big Orange don't carry it, and we don't really have a mason supply warehouse in our area.

Anybody want to make me feel like an idiot?

thanks
Tim


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

White portland cement. We used to use it when we mixed our own stucco color. Generally white portland and lime and then some color additive. You should be able to find white portland at a masonry supply or a stucco supply.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

You can get white portland here at the local hardware store, never tried at HD. I've used it for lightly coloured countertops and other projects. Rich.


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

order yourself some, GLASS BLOCK mortar.....it comes in small bags of 30-40 pounds ( not sure of the weight) any way it already has the white mortar with the extra lime you need , but it will dry extremely fast , and you being in a warm climate will have to mix it extremely wet , so you DONT shake it up so much to destroy the strength .


It will make a very very white mortar, but should do what you are looking for , without trying to guess the mix. They make 2 types I think, one to mix with sand and the other just add water....sorry I cant remeber the name of the company right off....but any building store should have it , or at least be able to order it for you

I HOPE THAT HELPS :thumbup:


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

HEY LUKACHUKI......Did you try the glass block Mortar? If so how did it work? If not, what did you do? How did that turn out?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey 2 Kids,

Actually I bought the White Portland cement and am going to try to mix half and half with some lime to get what I need. Just a little experimenting is all. I'll let you know how it comes out.


Actually I'm sure you know this as you seem to have great and invincible knowledge about all things brick, but what is the mixture for chimney caps. Don't really do those much as I tend to stay on the ground, but would like the mix for my information. I know that straight mortar will crack due to shrinkage etc.

thanks
tim


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

lukachuki said:


> Hey 2 Kids,
> 
> Actually I bought the White Portland cement and am going to try to mix half and half with some lime to get what I need. Just a little experimenting is all. I'll let you know how it comes out.
> 
> ...



I dont understand your comment about " knowing all things brick" but if I have come across as a know it all , That wasnt my intent at all, you guys asked questions and I answered , if that offended someone , I sure didnt want it too. I really hope that isnt the case.


Here is the mix I use , 3 and a half 5 gallon buckets of sand , one bag of type n or s mortar and a half a bag of type I portland cement, mix it between the consistency of brick mud and stucco, and trowel it on in a slight dome shape.

The reason I quit using shovels and went to buckets is ....you get the exact same amount of sand in every batch, if you use the same bucket .....which works out to be 15 shovels......this way if you have a different labor mix mud , you dont have to worry about him using a smaller shovel of sand than the previous mud man.....This keeps all your mortar joints the same color, when they cure out.

I HOPE THIS HELPS........and I hope your white mortar project turns out good.



BTW I did get me a dig. camera for christmas ....so I hope to have some pics up of a few of my houses , and some of the stucco brick, and also a new line of masonry furniture that I am working on.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

two kids said:


> I dont understand your comment about " knowing all things brick" but if I have come across as a know it all , That wasnt my intent at all, you guys asked questions and I answered , if that offended someone , I sure didnt want it too. I really hope that isnt the case.


Actually it was not a dig in the least, (ok it did sound like it, but it was not my intention) and you don't come across as a know it all. I was just typing fast and didn't proof read what I wrote. Sorry! Your knowledge is APPRECIATED very much and I have learned a lot from you. Keep sharing. I have been doing bricks for myself for only about 4 years and there is still lots I don't know and I appreciate guys in this forum who are willing to share. 

As to the chimney cap thanks for the recipe. I will save it and use it many times over the years I'm sure.

As to the stucco brick yes, I would love to see some pics.



Thanks,
Tim Newcome


----------

